# EOS M Firmware 2.0.2 IS faster



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

Series of demonstration videos with EF-M lenses.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jun 20, 2013)

So fast I can't even see anything!


----------



## tombu (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep!!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-m-new-firmware-v-2-0-2-tested-af-is-faster/

Who forgot to click apple + v?

Me!


----------



## stolpe (Jun 20, 2013)

But he seems to use different AF modes, single AF points on the faster video clip. Let's see a video using the same AF modes as well.

Oh sorry, missed that they had movies testing the firmware at different mm. I just lloked at the 18mm test.

/ Stolpe


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good point.

The videos at 55mm are in the same mode.

Curiously, the videos for 22mm exhibit that the camera is faster in flexizone v2 mode than in single zone mode v1.

Maybe it's all a hoax.


----------



## tomscott (Jun 20, 2013)

If this is real then this will completely transform this camera!


----------



## stolpe (Jun 20, 2013)

Let's hope this will speed up the usage of the EF lenses tith the adapter too. That's my biggest complaints about this camera and the ability to control external flashes from the menu.

/ Stolpe


----------



## Eli (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! Can't wait!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 20, 2013)

Eli said:


> Wow! Can't wait!


+1


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 20, 2013)

Now, I'm thinking of replacing my G11 with an EOS M + 22mm. Maybe I'll wait a little bit more for EOS M II. I find that internal flash and flip screen still very useful. I hope EOS M II will have an internal flash at the very least for use as a fill-in flash.


----------



## RGF (Jun 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Eli said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Can't wait!
> ...



That makes +2 of us


----------



## alejmr (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome! I love this little toy, it is small and has an outstanding IQ. This improvment will certainly put it back on my bag when on assignment!


----------



## Act444 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice. The current version already does a nice job for me (I use single point focus which is acceptable...it's the multiple-point modes that are crazy slow)...this is a nice bonus. 

It also suggests to me that another EOS M may not come any time soon (otherwise they would simply release that camera with the improved focusing mechanism...right?) but I dunno, just a wild "out there" guess...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

+1

Canon have more work to do before revising the m. Lets see a new APS-c sensor and let road test it in a few rebels or 7* cameras first.

Canon, at a guess, aren't going to relaunch a system that folk don't care much for ahead of their bread and butter.

The m is a good system just now, looks like it will be very good with the new fw, and has the potentisl to be great in the future.

New sensor with less noise, more dr, don't care about pixels so much, and let that be the heart of the Mmk2.


----------



## CharlieB (Jun 20, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Series of demonstration videos with EF-M lenses.



I call BS on that "faster" video.... it looks jumpy and shaky... like it was sped up for presentation


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 21, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Series of demonstration videos with EF-M lenses.
> ...



It's not what I've seen. It looks a little bit jumpy because the user acquires the focus fast and wants to illustrate how fast it is in acquiring another target. We'll just have to see once the upgrade is out.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Series of demonstration videos with EF-M lenses.
> ...


I don't think so


----------

